
AESRand: SIMD code to create 32-bytes of random numbers every 3.7 cycles - dragontamer
https://github.com/dragontamer/AESRand
======
dragontamer
This was a fun weekend project for me, and I felt like sharing.

* Passes 8TB (~20 hours) of PractRand statistical tests. Mersenne Twister fails after 0.5TB, so this should be "statistically sound" enough for anyone.

* Roughly 30GBps worth of random-numbers, far faster than conventional RNGs.

* Got to use those really interesting SIMD intrinsics to write the ccode.

* Really short: like 10-lines of code for the core generator. It was a great tutorial for me on learning how to use Agner Fog's instruction tables to come up with a fast configuration.

